# Honey Bees, Whales & Tuna



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Just got back from Cape Cod. My friend has a nice place in Orleans, and a nice boat too. These are his bees, and thats my tuna....


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice fish, pics are awesome.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Kind of hard to tell, but it looks like the hive has a slatted rack on it? Are they also on a SBB? I was just wondering about the large amout of bearding? How hot was it?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Hope you didn't hurt yourself too bad pulling that big fish in, looks like you lost some blood...


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Ron Young said:


> Kind of hard to tell, but it looks like the hive has a slatted rack on it? Are they also on a SBB? I was just wondering about the large amout of bearding? How hot was it?


First question: No, its a crack in the deep
2nd question: Also no, hence the bearding
It was about 85 but a little humid.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Bullseye,
That fish kicked my #@*, 48 inches and about 55lbs


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

That's a lot of tiny cans of tuna.

You'd have to boil a case of eggs and need a barrel of pickels for that much tunafish salad.


----------

